# Karomuster



## Fist23 (18. November 2001)

moin,

ich bin fast am verzweifeln. Ich habe mittlerweile x verschiedene Möglichkeiten die mir eingefallen sind um ein _regelmäßiges_ Karomuster zu erstellen ausprobiert, egal was ich mache, es kommt bei benutzen des Karostempels nach ca. 5x5 Kästchen zu Unreglmäßigkeiten und Verdickungen.
Hab sogar ein Tutorial gefunden, aber auch hier...gleiches Problem 

jemand ne Idee ?

Danke


----------



## MrBarcode (18. November 2001)

also, ich weiß ja nicht genau, was dein problem ist, aber probiers mal so.

1. neues bild mit z.B. 10x10 pixeln erstellen

2. karomuster (2 schwarze, 2 weiße quadrate) reinmachen

3. auswahl-->alles auswählen

4. bearbeiten-->muster festlegen

5. bild in das das muster rein soll öffnen

6. neue ebene machen

7. bearbeiten-->füllen-->muster wählen und OK


----------



## Fist23 (18. November 2001)

ne, ich meine kein schwarz-weiß-Kästchen-Karo, sondern Linien...so wie im Schulheft z.B

trotzdem Danke


----------



## MrBarcode (18. November 2001)

dann gehst du eigentlich genau gleich vor, nur, dass du keine kästchen zeichnest.

neues dok mit 5x5pix transparent

1 vertikale + 1 horizontale schwarze linie rein und dann wie gehabt als muster festlegen und füllen.


----------



## stiffy (18. November 2001)

du musst den zoom auch auf 100 haben sonst kommts immer zu verzerrungen...


----------

